# The RUNNER box..



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Well.. I've been in the slot car closet trying to get organized. I started throwin runners in the box and realized I have more than I thought. There are a few things in it that I tossed in to keep from stepping on but for the most part this is just some screw around cars. I have a seperate RACE box that have purpose built cars. What's ur runner box look like?.. Enjoy..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you've seen my runner box. i call it the basement. LOL 

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*ahhhh..*

Yes the basement. I liked it. I could spend all day down there lookin around. Wait i kinda did. Lol holiday plans? We need to get together sometime. Ill leave the rockets home and bring the tjets and afx. That should keep marcus from landscaping your track again.

Marc and marcus


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ricks Basement*

Yeah, I gotta visit Rick someday soon also ! And I'll be bringing Pancakes ONLY ! Got some Syrup? 


smokinHOs said:


> Yes the basement. I liked it. I could spend all day down there lookin around. Wait i kinda did. Lol holiday plans? We need to get together sometime. Ill leave the rockets home and bring the tjets and afx. That should keep marcus from landscaping your track again.
> 
> Marc and marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Syrup..*

Ralph.. did I send you a body a while back? Small world.. LOL You must be north of Rick. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Next door..*

BTW- Ralph.. don't tell Rick but I bought the house next to him and I have been slowly tunneling my way to his house...

- M and M


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummmm... ahhh... welll.... alot of people send me bodies, I forget who sent sent what, so you probably did !?
Yeah, I'm sorta north east of rick, or 40 miles due North of Harrisburg PA.



smokinHOs said:


> Ralph.. did I send you a body a while back? Small world.. LOL You must be north of Rick.
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*D'oh !*

Yes Indeed Marc ! You sent my GF the Red and White Corvette bodies, thanks man :thumbsup: I forgot....


smokinHOs said:


> Ralph.. did I send you a body a while back? Small world.. LOL You must be north of Rick.
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

yep.. that was it.. I knew I recognized the handle..

Small world..

-marc and marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey look at that... i drop off HT for a few days and i miss all kinds of stuff. :tongue:

i can't commit to anything for the holidays just yet... our plans are up in the air. my 15 year old daughter is in the process of getting a photography business off the ground (yes, at 15!!!  ), and she has scheduled a couple outdoor photo shoots in the next few weekends... depending on weather, and how those shoots go, we are either going to visit family out of town for a couple days before Christmas, or a couple days after Christmas, or maybe a little of both. things are up in the air at the moment. weekends in January or February are definitely fair game, though... (edit: that goes for Marcus or Ralph or anyone else within an hour or so that wants to drive a bunch of little cars around a big track.  )

ok now i gotta brag about this kid a little. she got a Canon Rebel T2i last Christmas, and got herself Photoshop Elements soon after that. completely on her own, she has been playing with both. look where she's at now:

http://mlwphotographymlw.weebly.com/

if you click the Facebook link on there, you can see all her stuff even if you don't use Facebook. it's set up as a business page.

sorry. shameless plug.  back to little toy cars. 

--rick


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick, 
She might want to look up Bill Stoler. He'd be some of her "competition" for business, but he's a nice guy and might be able to give her some tips on getting started. www.billstoler.com


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd brag about her too Rick.:thumbsup:
Not many 15 yr olds with that amount of talent and ambition:thumbsup:
Good to see the younger generation with some motivation:wave:
The other Rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My New Years Resolution will be, to Visit rick on some weekend next year, maybe in Jan.-Feb.? And bring my Pancake Mix, as he looks fully able to provide the Syrup


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great photo work rick! Does she do slot cars?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very impressive Rick!! She's got a good eye, and obviously knows her way around her equipment!! I wish her luck with her business!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great photo work rick! Does she do slot cars?


I've been bugging her to try. She keeps making noise about macro lenses or something. I haven't given up...

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

buy her the lenses dude!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*da box...*

This is my box. My runner box is my _only_ box. When the stuff isn't out on the track, it's usually in here. We run'em all so this is pretty much everything I have. We're plus or minus a few chassis at this point. There's a handful missing that are out there on the track right now... under the _Christmas Crush_. Once this fills up we auction a couple off to make room for some new blood. Kind of a rotational collection. Keeps me motivated and from getting bored.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave, nice collection box of runners, and glad to hear they ALL ARE Runners :thumbsup:
And for the record, all my cars except one are Runners too


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here all my cars are runners! Here they are... (click for larger picture)

And all my fathers are runners as well...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SlickRick, you and your Dad sure do have an awesome collection of Runners there :thumbsup: I'd love to see some closeup's of a few of his HotRods, Coupes, and Willys Dirttracker....


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I have about 20 runners but I have over 1000 collector slots. Im not much of a racer, but I love collecting them .....


----------

